# Protein Powder/lactose



## rockcrest (May 24, 2004)

Question:

There is lactose in the whey blends & isolates correct?  I have a friend who is lactose intolerant and wants to get on better diet with 5 or 6 meals a day.  I told her that a pre and post workout shake would help, but thats when she brought up that she is lactose intolerant.  Are there any powders that are lactose free?  She is doing solid meals right now, but is worried about the hassle of preparing that many meals.  thanks y'all!


----------



## RipItSick401 (May 24, 2004)

tell her to suck it up and sh*t it out


----------



## rockcrest (May 24, 2004)

ha!  i'll let you tell her.


----------



## tbosley1 (May 30, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> There is lactose in the whey blends & isolates correct?  I have a friend who is lactose intolerant and wants to get on better diet with 5 or 6 meals a day.  I told her that a pre and post workout shake would help, but thats when she brought up that she is lactose intolerant.  Are there any powders that are lactose free?  She is doing solid meals right now, but is worried about the hassle of preparing that many meals.  thanks y'all!



A good isolate has about zero lactose.  Try allthewhey.com


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

Would a couple grams of lactose really affect her that badly? You are talking about the same amount of lactose in an ounce of milk.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2004)

I don't see anything about it in the writeup, but I swear I remember this product:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=219

having on its lable a write-up about how it lactose-free.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2004)

http://www.naturesbest.com/index.ht...=thisSession:B410BFA4A6FF16873F7CE4665E1088E5



> No fat, no lactose, and glutamine enriched but with zero carbs.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 31, 2004)

just have some a nice protein meal and 1/3 hour before working out Some BCAAS and glutemine and you will be fine.  After wards some BCAA /glutemine and then wait 15-20 minutes then have some egg protein. Food allergies are food allergies. Even a little bit can triger people


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

I have issues with lactose but it doesn't choke me to death like someone alergic to a bee sting, so I dont agree that they are one and the same.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> There is lactose in the whey blends & isolates correct?  I have a friend who is lactose intolerant and wants to get on better diet with 5 or 6 meals a day.  I told her that a pre and post workout shake would help, but thats when she brought up that she is lactose intolerant.  Are there any powders that are lactose free?  She is doing solid meals right now, but is worried about the hassle of preparing that many meals.  thanks y'all!



there is no lactose in whey isolates.  all of the lactose and fats have been removed making the proteins "isolated".

there are also some lactose free protein supplements that are not WPI. most will state it on the label that it's lactose free.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

wow,  i just saw all these replies.  thankz for the info.  i will be sure to let her know!


----------

